

A New Approach to Getting out of the Building - ryan_twinlabs
http://blog.twinenginelabs.com/2013/09/getting-out-of-the-building.html

======
illourr
I really dig this idea. It would definitely provide startups with a chance to
easier find product market fit by demoing and doing customer interviews in
various different places around the world.

